# Boer Does eye swollen



## sheepboy1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi i just bought a pregnant boer doe along with3 others and i noticed the day i got her she had a hard lump under her eye but now it has her eye almost completely shut can you tell me what it is and how to treat it? thanks


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Abscess?


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jul 2, 2012)

What causes that and what do u treat it with?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 2, 2012)

All kinds of reasons for the cause. But you really need to see a vet for this one.


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jul 2, 2012)

There's nothing I can buy for it from like tractor supply?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 2, 2012)

An abcess is not something you should mess with if you're not sure what you're doing. You definitely want to go to a vet for that.


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok how much does it cost for a vet to come out ussually? And can this spread through my herd? Thanks


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 2, 2012)

It really depends on the vet, so I don't know. You could call them and ask what they would charge.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Farm calls vary. Our vet charges $25 but I know of another vet that charges $75. You will have to call the vet and ask for a quote (there is no obligation to do this) for both the farm call and anything that might come about from your goat's issue...that's how I found out the farm call fee for the other vet...I was trying to find a vet who would do intrastate health papers the cheapest. Turns out the $25 farm call vet (Dr. Link) is amazing, and I'm glad I have her.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

That Looks pretty painful. I would do as others have said and get a vet out ASAP. She could lose that eye. 

Do any of you think that this could be some type of bite? I am not sure it could be or not.  Have you noticed it has gotten any bigger?


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok can I call a regular vet hospital thing and yes it started out as a lump the size of a quarter now it's like that:/!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

A regular vet (ie one that works with cats/dogs) probably will not have the expertise to treat livestock. I would see about finding a large animal vet in your area...check your phone book under "veterinarians" for starters and call around.


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I work on a dairy farm full time so I'll call the vet from the farm or talk to him if he's there in the morning thanks


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok great thanks for the feedback I'll let you know how it goes thanks


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I pierced the lump with my knife and nothing came out except blood I gave her a tetnus shot and a shot of naxele what should I do next or didn't I pierce it enough? Thanks


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 4, 2012)

Not so sure I would be poking around her eye with a knife.

What did the vet say when you called?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 5, 2012)

She could have a foxtail or some other sticker in there. Personally I woudn't mess with it, leave it to a vet. Not only could she lose her eye, but it is also probably very painful and not really fair for her to suffer.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope this turns out well and no injury to the eye.  I do remember as a kid on the farm when a cow had something like this, but as close to the eye.  My Dad said it was probably foxtail and he kept a close check on her and took her temp everyday...then one day the lump had a small eruption (no pus) and the foxtail started coming out and that was the end of the problem.  This took a long while, close to a month if I'm remembering it right...a long time to wait and see when it is so close to the eye though.  

When I first saw the photo I thought...wow...that looks like me during allergy season!

Sending good thoughts and wishes your way


----------

